# abs fault traction control shutting off



## cplanchard (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey I just got my 2005 Gto and everthing seems to check out OK except for my "abs fault traction control off" pops up randomly. Its not every time I turn the car on, and will either come up right away or after driving for a little while. I do notice any thing happening so any thoughts? Maybe rear sensor or something? New to this platform anything helps thanks.

All stock no mods


----------



## cplanchard (Jan 22, 2014)

Also I read the other thread about this, but the car had other variables to consider being that his was modified.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Its a very simple system. Its not a stability control. The traction controls relies only on info from the wheel speed sensors. If one of them is faulty you loose both TC and ABS. In your case you lose both at the same time so i am pretty sure its a sensor.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It could also be the MAF cable connection. You could try popping the plug off it it to inspect the connectors and firmly replug it back together. Loss of the MAF signal can cause that


----------



## logan4720 (Mar 18, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> It could also be the MAF cable connection. You could try popping the plug off it it to inspect the connectors and firmly replug it back together. Loss of the MAF signal can cause that


Why would that affect it? My maf sensor throw a code after changing to headers and now my traction control is shut off as well????


----------

